# Walk for Cystic Fibrosis! May 15 Sullivan's Island, SC!!!



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

We are looking for team members for "K-9s for a Cure" or if your canine companion does not want to join us you can always join my mother's team "Tommy's team"!

We are raising money for Cystic fibrosis. I will be walking for my friend's Meghan and Pete who passed away at the ages of 15 and 21. I will also be walking for my big brother Tommy, who is still fighting at the age of 25. Come walk with us and celebrate his quarter century!!!

I will be setting up my team and starting to get members for it!

"GREAT STRIDES is the Cystic Fibrosis Foundation's largest and most successful national fundraising event. This year, I'm walking in the GREAT STRIDES walk at the 2010 Charleston - Stella Maris on Sullivan's Island walk on 05/15/2010. Nearly 90 cents of every dollar of revenue raised is available for investment in vital CF programs to support research, care and education. 


Cystic fibrosis (CF) is a devastating genetic disease that affects tens of thousands of children and young adults in the United States. Research and care supported by the Cystic Fibrosis Foundation is making a huge difference in extending the quality of life for those with CF. However, we continue to lose precious lives to CF every day. That's why your help is needed now more than ever to ensure that a cure is found sooner - rather than later. To learn more about CF and the CF Foundation, visit *www.cff.org*. Together, we can make a difference in the lives of those with CF! Thank you for supporting the mission of the CF Foundation and GREAT STRIDES! "

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=333283088597 Facebook page
http://www.cff.org/Great_Strides/dsp_DonationPage.cfm?walkid=6639&idUser=362345 To register for my team.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Bumping this up as this event is just 2 weeks away


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

This is a very good cause.

DONATED!

.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you so much for the donation!!

We are celebrating a milestone for my brother. He has been battling this disease for 25 years now! When he was born they told my parents he would not see his 16th birthday!!!

We are making progress!!!

The CF foundation is one of the best! A high percent of every dollar goes DIRECTLY to finding treatments and cure!!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Getting closer!!


----------

